# Kernel Request



## 74373849 (Feb 5, 2014)

could someone build a kernel which supports ath9k or rtl8187. i already bricked one of my devices trying to cross compile and would appreciate some help


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is only for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers. Question, general information, and other threads belong in the general SGS3 section where this thread has been moved.


----------

